# Metacam



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about Metacam?

I know advice on this forum shouldn't be a substitute for veterinary advice but here is the problem:

My usual vet has left and so i have a new one. She has given me baytril and metacam to treat a respiratory problem in my rat Daisy who keeps sneezing. 

Now, i've used these medicines before to treat another rat. I gave her 0.06 ml of baytril and 0.04 ml of metacam and it sorted her out a treat, as prescribed by my old vet. The metacam even saved the rat's life when she had a respiratory attack.

However, for Daisy the dose is 0.06 of baytril and for metacam i should give the same dose that you would give to a 3 kg cat, which is about 0.3 ml. This seems way too high seeing as last time i only used 0.04. The metacam is exactly the same concentration as before too.

I quizzed the vet about the metacam and she is adamant that her calculations are correct based on rat metabolism, which is not as delicate as most other animals. I can't get to another vet for a second opinion before christmas. Can anybody help me? Surely 0.3 is far too much but the vet says it is a common misbelief that rats can only have small doses of metacam. Until i know for certain, i'm giving Daisy 0.04 as i know this is a safe dose for rats. i don't want to risk giving her an overdose.

I know people aren't vets on this forum but i would appreciate any advice. I'm terrified the vet has made a mistake.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I work out my own dosages as well. My vet knows, has quizzed and totally trusts me on this.

Metacam has a recommended dosage of .2-.4 mg/kg.

How much does your little girl weigh that is the most important part.
.3 ml's sounds like too much especially if its just for the anti-inflammatory effect for the lungs/respiratory. I personally use steroids for inflammation of the lungs but metacam is a poor second if thats what you have and will work.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lilspaz, was it not metacam that we discussed a few weeks ago? Ratguide had upped their dosages so it was on par with the 0.3ml. Gah I can't remember. Either way they said it had to do with new research. I'd be interested in where your vet is getting this information as it might be be the first time I have heard of it.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm assuming it must be new research. The last time I had this i used a minute dose and several websites I've looked on just say one or two drops of metacam a day.

The vet explained to me on the phone that most of the animals that metacam is used to treat (cats, rabbits etc) have a low tolerance for the metacam. It was believed that it was the same for rats but because of their metabolism they can have a much higher dose. The medicine doesn't affect them in the same way it would a cat.

That's what the vet told me... 

Regarding the use of steroids instead - the vet was going to just give us baytril but we asked for metacam as well. A while ago my older rat had a respiratory attack and metacam helped her in combination with baytril. I didn't think of asking for steroids because i have never used them.

sadly my vet doesn't know much about rats.  i usually have to prompt them to get the right medicine - I had to print off stuff from the rat guide to get the right pyoderma treatment for dear Peach. it probably never occurred to the vet to prescribe steroids. 

I've tried looking for a better vet but there's nothing around here that we can get to.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have only found the 1 mg/kg reccommended dosage on ratguide and some laboratory research links.

I prefer to start medium-low and work my way up to dosages that high.

I am honestly not comfortable enough with the new dosage myself yet, and have found the original recc. dosage worked so why tamper with it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sana016 said:


> The initial signs of side-effects can occur in form of vomiting or diarrhea (accompanied with blood) or even loss of appetite. If you observe these signs in your dog after the use of the drug, you better take your dog to a vet and immediately quit the medication. In most cases, everything settles quickly but at times due to neglecting the symptoms, it can prove to be fatal. If used carefully, under the supervision of a vet, this drug can be proved to be a magic drug for your weak and old dog.


We are talking about rats here and this is a very old thread that didn't need to be revisited. Most vets use the new dosages now as rats tolerate metacam even better than dogs.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Methinks that might be spam.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Spam indeed. Please use the report function in the bottom left corner of a post so we can see it and delete it in a timely manner.


----------

